# 2 Bilder ineinander übergehend?



## pirate man (25. Dezember 2001)

hallo
schaut auch mal folgendes bild an:







wie schaff ich es, dass 2 bilder ineinander übergehen (eingekreister bereich)?

einen farbverlauf kann ich, aber einen bildverlauf??


----------



## Z-r0 (25. Dezember 2001)

Also du kannst z.B. den ebenmodus auf ineinander kopiert stellen und dann auf die obere ebene noch eine ebenenmaske draufmachen und dann einen verlauf von z.B. links nach rechts. Dabei ist Weis glaube ich ganz sichtbar und schwarz unsichtbar und so geht es dann ineinander ueber.

Ich bin noch nen ps n00b deshalb sind die angaben ohne gewähr


----------



## Tim C. (26. Dezember 2001)

mmm ich habe da mal nen tut drüber gelesen, kann dir aber nicht genau sagen, wie das war, ich weiss aber noch ein zwei sachen, also irgendwie so markieren den teil den man net braucht, dann selection => feather (relativ fett so 25-50 pixel) dann das gleiche mit dem zweiten bild und die dann in einander schieben. 
Auch ich währe jedem dankbar, der dass verstanden hat und das eventuell in vernünftige sprachliche fassung schieben kann


----------



## pirate man (26. Dezember 2001)

danke leuchte
genauso wie du es gesagt hast, geht's


----------



## ::emanuel:: (26. Dezember 2001)

Hi!
Also ich habs mal wie Z-r0 probiert und es hat funktioniert.
Ich habe das ja sowieso gebraucht - also nocheinmal danke!
Cu
Emanuel


----------



## sh0x (26. Dezember 2001)

*also ich*

kriegs net hin..

wie meinst du das mit "ineinanderschieben"?

können die, die es hinbekommen das vielleicht mal für mich in schönem deutsch erklären 

thnx ahead
grüße


----------



## hagi2k2 (26. Dezember 2001)

das wollt ich grade auch schreiben
ok ich werde es mal probieren
wir machen grade ne story habe angefangen und jetzt steh ich dumm da 
danke werde mir das ausdrucken und in meine Photoshop akte heften
cya


----------



## cocoon (26. Dezember 2001)

*Oder so...*

Eine ganz simple Methode ist auch, die beiden Bilder einfach auf zwei Ebenen übereinanderzulegen und dann mit dem Radiergummi zu arbeiten. Man nimmt sich dazu einfach eine relativ grosse Werkzeugspitze mit geringer Kantenschärfe (am besten gleich 0%) und radiert bei beiden Bildern die Sachen weg, die man nicht braucht. Dabei kann man - sollte man - ruhig ungenau arbeiten, damit die beiden Bilder auch gut ineinander verschwimmen. Teilweise reicht es schon, wenn man bei einer sehr grossen Werkzeugspitze einmal klickt, um einen ordentlichen Verlauf hinzukriegen. Die noblere Variante ist sicher mit Masken zu arbeiten.
gruss


----------



## sh0x (26. Dezember 2001)

*weiß immernochnich*

och komm helft mir mal -_-

wie geht der trick mit dem feather/ineinanderschieben denn genau?

ich kriegs einfach net hin *gähn*

danke im voraus
GRÜÜÜÜSSEEEE


----------



## hagi2k2 (26. Dezember 2001)

kollegen das funzt bei mir net 
kann einer nen TUT dafür schreiben bitte 
ich bin nen obern00b
biddeeeeeeee
cya


----------



## ::emanuel:: (27. Dezember 2001)

*Lösungsversuch*

Hi 
Ich probiers mal zu erklären!
Alsoooooo:
Zuerst öffnet man die beiden Bilder, danach erstellt man bei einem dieser beiden eine neue Ebene. Soweit so gut.
Jetzt kopiert man das andere Bild in diese neue Ebene.
Im nächsten Schritt klickt man auf die Maskenschaltfläche. 
Jetzt bleibt nur noch folgender Schritt zu machen:
Man wählt das Bildverlaufstool aus und zieht einen Bildverlauf mit den Farben schwarz und weiß wobei weiß ganz transparent und schwarz keine transparenz darstellt.
 
So, ich hoffe ich konnte euch helfen! 
Ciao
lg
Emanuel


----------



## Tim C. (28. Dezember 2001)

also ma gucken ich hab den mist mit feather und selection angefangen, also versuche ich sie nun auch zu ende zu bringen.

-Also wir wollen zwei bilder in einander übergehen lassen. gehen wir mal davon aus, dass das eine Bild die Breite 800 pixel hat und das andere auch. Die Höhe der beiden sollte natürlich möglichst gleich sein, gehen wir hier einmal von 600 pixeln aus. Also zwei wunderbar nette bildchen im format 800x600 sollen so überlappt in einander geschoben werden.

-also öffnet eure zwei bilder und markiert in jedem der bilder den bereich der zu 100% erhalten bleiben soll, dann mach ihr selection -> invert und dann selection -> feather so mit 50-200 pixeln, jenachdem wie breit halt der übergang werden soll und wie es euch grade schmeckt (also ausprobieren), und dann drückt ihr entfernen, schneidet also diesen bereich raus.

-Das macht ihr natürlich mit dem einen Bild, was nach rechts kommt an der linken Seite und mit dem was nach links kommt an der rechten seite.

- so nun noch schnell ein neue bild erstellt, was von der breite her erstmal folgenden regeln entsprechen sollten 800+800-200-200. Das bedeutet soviel wie BildA.Breite + BildB.Breite - BildA.gefeatherteBreite - BildB.gefeatherteBreite. Ergibt also bei einer Feather breite von ca 200 pixel so in etwa 1200 pixel.

- in dieses neue bild schiebt ihr nun eure bearbeiteten ausgangsbilder auf jeweils eine neue ebene.

- nun zu dem "ineinanderschieben" was der herr sh0x net so ganz verstand 

- nachdem ihr nun die bilder an die für sie vorgesehene seite platziert habt, schiebt ihr eins von beiden solange pixel für pixel (also am besten mit den pfeiltasten) richtung mitte, also auf das andere zu, bis der übergang wunderschön aussieht und keine transparenten bereiche in der mitte mehr sind.

-um letzteres prüfen zu können, empfehle ich, den hintergrund des neuen bildes mit einer farbe zu füllen, die in keinem der beiden images vorkommt, diese würde man dann nämlich durchscheinen sehen.

wenn man diese prozedur einmal gemacht hat, dann wird man sehen wie simpel es eigentlich ist und kann dann vielleicht schon vorher abschätzen was für werte man nehmen sollte und so.

ich hoffe damit habe ich euch ausreichend bediehnt und euch vernünftig weitergeholfen


----------



## nanda (28. Dezember 2001)

ich weiß gar nicht wo genau euer problem ist.

einfach zwei bilder übereinander auf zwei ebenen anordnen. für das obere bild eine ebenenmaske erstellen. mit dem verlaufswerkzeug einen verlauf in die maske einzeichnen. details eventuell in der maske mit airbrush herausarbeiten.

F E R T I G (oder etwa nicht?)


----------



## Z-r0 (28. Dezember 2001)

Das was du grade gesagt hast, hab ich schon als  erstes geanwortet 

Aber versteh auch nicht wo da probleme auftreten könnten


----------



## sh0x (28. Dezember 2001)

*Na jetzt hab ichs gerafft*

Danke, Leute,
es klappt und ich habs gerafft..
wunderbar!
GEIL!
 Also gibt es 2 Methoden, die Ineinanderschieben Methode und mit Maske...
Grü´_´e


----------



## DannyDeluxe (28. Dezember 2001)

jo vielen dank auch
ich wusste auch nicht wie's geht
jetzt aber ;]

schönen tag noch @ all!


----------



## phil (30. Dezember 2001)

geht doch noch einfacher:
einfach die 2 bilder nebeneinander tun. [leicht überlappend]
dann radiergummi --> grosse werkzeugspitze --> druck ca. 30% --> ränder radieren --> * FERTISCH * 
sii iu
phil


----------



## Kimble (4. Januar 2002)

öhm, phil: des war weiter oben auch schon da :-( !

Ich bevorzug die Variante mit dem Verlauf, die geht nämlich am leichtesten!


----------

